# Use of Diesel Fuel Additives for your ds



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I use AMSOIL Cetane BOOSTER(it works!!) and Amsoil Diesel Injector cleaner and to put it frankly I havent seen increase way up but my car is running great since 2011 two months after I bought it, I say it works cause I did not use it for approx. i 1/2 month and when I added both to the car I went limp mode after driving 100 miles then the same day the car was driven by my mechanic on the half mile run and he clocked on the speedo 150 mph twice NO it was not the the half mile he decided to run it to the end. Needless to say the car got so EVER LOSE that ever since that day im getting better fuel mileage, our cars need to be driven HARD so we can lossen all that SOOT! Trust me whatever you use will be fine but please beat your car up once in a while like a two cent whore she will love more so LOL


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Once in a while, DRIVE IT, LIKE YOU STOLE IT!:thumbup: Wide open throttle. The city stop & go kills. Need a U.S.-Canada Autobahn dammit! That would clean out the CRAP.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

*additives.*

Has anyone tried Sea-Foam in their diesel?? Met a mech who just works on German cars. Said to pour half a can into new fuel filter when you change it. Will smoke but clean out the carbon build up in the intake trac,* but don't rev the hell out of the motor in park*. Has anyone ever heard of this?:dunno:


----------



## JohnJordan (Apr 8, 2013)

New 335D owner; curious if there is a recommended national brand diesel that's preferable over others (Exxon, Shell, BP, etc.)?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

The 76 stations here have a higher cetane rating (47-48) than the other stations, so that's where I go...one in particular, in fact.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

My dealer recommends Chevron. In my experience, I get the highest fuel mileage using Chevron and Quick Trip.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Took a look at the product called Power Service in my local NAPA. They had a bottle which treated 35 gallons and on the back it stated for a 6 point bump in Cetane you could treat only 18 gallons. Sounds like to get the full bump you would have to double the recommended dosage of the 1:400 product.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I head PS is good I saww a gallon fvit in walmart might buy it afe I finisu my amsoil product


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

d geek said:


> Note that BMW does allow the use of biodiesel in concentrations up to 5%. Anything over 2% will give you adequate lubricity.


Not that it matters my 2011 335D indicates a max of B7 on the fuel cap. Also with 34K miles on the clock I have yet to run a drop of additive and have had zero problems so far. But I do try to only fill at stations that run a good volume and will have fresh fuel.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

KeithS said:


> Not that it matters my 2011 335D indicates a max of B7 on the fuel cap. ...


Doesn't your manual state this?>>


> Ultra-low sulfur diesel
> The engine of your BMW is designed for diesel
> with low sulfur content:
> Ultra-low sulfur diesel ASTM D 975-07a.
> ...





KeithS said:


> ... Also with 34K miles on the clock I have yet to run a drop of additive and have had zero problems so far. But I do try to only fill at stations that run a good volume and will have fresh fuel.


BMW had the internals of the335d/X5d HPFP treated in order to deal with the lower lubricity fuel found here in the US. I think the very infrequent HPFP failures reported for these cars validates that decision (especially compared to VW/Audi). Nonetheless, a lubricity additive can only help extend fuel injection component longevity.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Yes the manual states B5 but believe the limit was raised to B7 for the 2011 models and probably did not make it into the last year printing of the E90 manual. I have no idea if this change is retroactive to older models. But I will believe the rating that is staring me in the face every time I fuel up instead of whats buried in a 300 page manual that I have to find and search for the particular paragraph.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

The sticker at the pump in Texas says "UP to 5%". My problem is i can't rely on there being any as it says up to. I wish it was guaranteed to have some biodiesel content to increase its lubricity and cetane rating. It helps the injection pump last longer. B99 is sold in downtown Houston, I may go add a gallon to ensure that the pump is helped. Place is called Houston Biodiesel.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

BB_cuda said:


> The sticker at the pump in Texas says "UP to 5%". My problem is i can't rely on there being any as it says up to. I wish it was guaranteed to have some biodiesel content to increase its lubricity and cetane rating. It helps the injection pump last longer. B99 is sold in downtown Houston, I may go add a gallon to ensure that the pump is helped. Place is called Houston Biodiesel.


Suppliers used to receive a tax credit for adding ethanol and biodiesel. More of either equals more tax credits so the incentive was there for overdosing. Not sure about today but I would be surprised if these credits were gone.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

BB_cuda said:


> The sticker at the pump in Texas says "UP to 5%". My problem is i can't rely on there being any as it says up to. I wish it was guaranteed to have some biodiesel content to increase its lubricity and cetane rating...


The way I read the labeling rules, you can count on such a pump actually dispensing biodiesel. Remember that biodiesel of even as low as 1% is quite effective in improving fuel lubricity.

Here is the wording on the labeling regulations (bolded and/or italicized by me for emphasis):


> (e) Notice required on storage tank and retail pump.
> 
> (1) A notice must be posted in a conspicuous location on each storage tank and retail pump *from which biodiesel or renewable diesel is stored or sold*. The notice must identify the product by the common industry or commercial name. For example, B100 for biodiesel.
> 
> ...


link to the reg

I am going to follow up with Chevron to see if my assumption is correct.


----------



## gatorjaws (May 2, 2013)

For those of you who use cetane booster how soon after your new purchase did you start using it? right away or after the 1200 mile break in?


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

gatorjaws said:


> For those of you who use cetane booster how soon after your new purchase did you start using it? right away or after the 1200 mile break in?


Not sure. Have about 17.5k now; started Power Service sometime around 5k or so.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I started AMSOIL at 1-5k and now I'm on 31k


----------

